# Streets of Japan



## mightyfly (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. Here's sharing some of the candid shots of people I've taken in japan recently. Comments and critics are welcome! 

1.







2.






3. I had done some post-processing to give it a washed-out vintage look.






4.


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 13, 2010)

I love Japan.  Looking at your pictures brought back some memories of my time living there.  I lived in Northen Japan.  I like no. 1 the best.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jan 13, 2010)

The first one is definitely the best out of this group. Looks like Japan when I visited. Nice work!


----------



## mightyfly (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'm glad you like the photo!

mom2eight, I love japan too! I've been staying here for over a year now, and the overall experience has been nothing short of wonderful. Too bad I'll be leaving soon, so I'm taking as many pictures of here as I can before that day comes.


----------



## jimmyhickey (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome images, really feeling number one, reminds me of my trip there last summer, where were these taken in Japan?


----------



## mightyfly (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks!! Picture 1 and 4 were taken at Shinjuku, with the latter inside a train station. 2 and 3 were taken at Enoshima Island.

Below is another picture taken at a train station. I can't remember exactly which train station this is. What struck me most about it is this walk-way, which seemed so endlessly long and straight. So I couldn't resist.

5.


----------



## javier (Jan 13, 2010)

I personally like number 4...well done.


----------



## gopal (Jan 14, 2010)

fine photographs of small but great country...i liked the second one.


----------



## mightyfly (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!!

Below is another photo I took recently, while taking the subway. The somewhat symmetrical  "set-up" of the scene in front of me caught my attention. Interestingly, the man in the middle raised up his newspapers and blocked his face right after I finished taking the shot, and it remained at that position for the rest of the trip.... he must have spotted my camera! 

As usual, please feel free to comment or critic.

6.


----------



## kajiki (Feb 4, 2010)

mightyfly said:


> Interestingly, the man in the middle raised up his newspapers and blocked his face right after I finished taking the shot, and it remained at that position for the rest of the trip.... he must have spotted my camera!


 
...and he figured, oh, just another bloody tourist. 

...is a small advantage for the gaijin shooter, since I guess you're not Japanese?

Nicely done anyway.


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Feb 5, 2010)

There is an amazing symmetry there, wow.  

The way they are angled.
Both of the older men reading at same level.
Both ends have long hair. 
Both old men have their briefcases on their laps.

love it, love it, love it.  What a lucky capture.


----------



## mightyfly (Feb 5, 2010)

kajiki said:


> mightyfly said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly, the man in the middle raised up his newspapers and blocked his face right after I finished taking the shot, and it remained at that position for the rest of the trip.... he must have spotted my camera!
> ...



LOL...



> ...is a small advantage for the gaijin shooter, since I guess you're not Japanese?


Yeah, I'm a gaijin, but I'm an asian. So I probably don't look much different from the japanese on first glance. And I have to agree, sometimes I do wish I look more obvious like a gaijin tourist, so I can get away with taking more close-up pictures at them without attracting too much attention. 



> Nicely done anyway.


Thanks!!!



AnotherNewGuy said:


> There is an amazing symmetry there, wow.
> 
> The way they are angled.
> Both of the older men reading at same level.
> ...



...and both ends have a "poster" each on the walls, both sides of the railings on top are empty too!! Heheh...



AnotherNewGuy said:


> Tlove it, love it, love it.  What a lucky capture.



Thanks, I'm glad you love the picture!! Yeah, I thought I was lucky too. I probably won't ever forgive myself if I hadn't taken this shot... so you can imagine the adrenaline rush I had, as I struggled to take my camera out from the bag and shoot it.


----------



## fuglychick21 (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice work!  I love all the colors you captured in pic #1.  And pic #4 is pretty cool!


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Feb 12, 2010)

I want be in Japan, must be an amazing place.

I love the 5 and 6


----------



## Augphoto (Feb 12, 2010)

The last "symmetrical' scene really was a great capture.  It reminds me of all the shots I 'wish' I would have taken over the years.  Kudos to you.


----------



## mightyfly (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! Here's another shot to share:

7.


----------



## Arun Gaur (Feb 24, 2010)

The first one is the best.
Arun Gaur
http://tripolia-indianlandscapeimages.com


----------



## mightyfly (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks!! 

Here's one more recent shot to share. Please feel free to comment or critic:

8.


----------



## Freiherr (Mar 2, 2010)

Try converting these to b/w. For some reason, street photography is best express in b/w than in color.


----------

